# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2019



## anschmu (27. Dezember 2018)

Petri allen Forellenanglern  . Ich wünsche allen nochmal ein gesundes und fangreiches Jahr an den Forellenseen rund um den Fjord .
Vielleicht können wir ja mit den Anwesenden um den 18.5  bis 24.5 .2019 wieder ein Treffen am Fischereimuseum veranstalten . Wer um diese Zeit oben ist , bitte hier melden , Ich würde dann Otto kontaktieren , ob er teilnehmen kann . 

petri heil euch allen 

Andreas Schmull


----------



## LAC (28. Januar 2019)

Hallo Andreas, 
in der von Dir angegebenen Zeit bin ich bestimmt in  DK. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir eine Runde zusammen Angeln würden. 
Wenn Du hier einige Angler aktivieren kannst, zum Treffen - bin ich dabei.
Etwas später hat ja schon mein Freund Marko ein Treffen in Hvide Sande geplant - da bin ich natürlich auch.
Wir haben ja immer Freude gehabt beim Treffen und einmal im Jahr sollte man sich schon sehen und etwas Angeln und über Fische und Neuigkeiten quatschen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## anschmu (31. Januar 2019)

Moin Otto , mal schauen wer alles oben ist im Mai . Wir sind zu fünft . melde mich auf alle Fälle mal bei dir oder schaue kurzfristig bei dir vorbei , wenn ich in der Nähe von Lydum bin .
gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2019)

@anschmu 
Hallo Andreas, würde mich freuen !
Gruß Otto


----------



## anschmu (28. Februar 2019)

Moin . Keiner oben


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Februar 2019)

Wir starten am 8. März für eine Woche an den Fjord nach Søndervig. Da Frau und Hund dabei sind, wird das Angeln nicht ganz so im Vordergund stehen. Aber einmal Oxriver steht fest und vielleicht noch eine zweite Anlage, die ich mir spontan aussuche.


----------



## Firefly216 (28. Februar 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Keiner oben



Bin auch oben


----------



## anschmu (2. März 2019)

Firefly216 schrieb:


> Bin auch oben


Und noch nichts gefangen ?


----------



## anschmu (7. März 2019)

Moin , wenn alles klappt bin ab 1.4 schon mal ne Woche vor Ort


----------



## Firefly216 (7. März 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , wenn alles klappt bin ab 1.4 schon mal ne Woche vor Ort


Schade ... Bin ab 06.04. in den Ferien für eine Woche oben


----------



## Naish82 (8. März 2019)

Ich fahr lieber nach dorotheental...


----------



## prinz1980 (21. März 2019)

Moin Moin liebe Gemeinde, 
mal eine Frage an euch die evtl grad oben sind oder schon waren, geht was an den Seen jetzt so zeitig im Jahr schon? Ich bin erst zu Ostern oben, hoffe das da ein bißchen was geht und auch der Hering da ist. Und weis zufällig jemand von euch wie es an dem Bröing fiskepark aussieht, wurde ja zu letzt nicht mehr betrieben und sehr viel gebaut und verändert, ich fande die Anlage immer sehr schön und die Fische hatten gute Qualität. Selbst saiblinge waren im See. 
Naja, vielleicht weis ja jemand was von euch.


----------



## anschmu (21. März 2019)

prinz1980 schrieb:


> Moin Moin liebe Gemeinde,
> mal eine Frage an euch die evtl grad oben sind oder schon waren, geht was an den Seen jetzt so zeitig im Jahr schon? Ich bin erst zu Ostern oben, hoffe das da ein bißchen was geht und auch der Hering da ist. Und weis zufällig jemand von euch wie es an dem Bröing fiskepark aussieht, wurde ja zu letzt nicht mehr betrieben und sehr viel gebaut und verändert, ich fande die Anlage immer sehr schön und die Fische hatten gute Qualität. Selbst saiblinge waren im See.
> Naja, vielleicht weis ja jemand was von euch.


Moin , laut google maps dauerhaft geschlossen !


----------



## anschmu (21. März 2019)

Jow Haus gebucht ,ab 31.3 oben für eine Woche .


----------



## anschmu (30. März 2019)

Moin , werde Montag früh schön im strahlenden Sonneschein in No am Teich sitzen und die ersten Forellen dies Jahr ziehen


----------



## raf (2. April 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , werde Montag früh schön im strahlenden Sonneschein in No am Teich sitzen und die ersten Forellen dies Jahr ziehen



Und wie sieht es aus ? Wurde was gefangen ?


----------



## anschmu (4. April 2019)

raf schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus ? Wurde was gefangen ?


Moin, muss leider sagen , dass es doch sehr mühsam ist Trutten zu kriegen. Alle am Teich fluchen,  das nichts beißt .


----------



## minirummi (4. April 2019)

Hallo anschmu 
Wart ihr bisher nur am Oxriver....?
Oder geht anderswo auch nichts? 
Wir fahren jetzt gleich los und werden Morgen ab ca 8 Uhr  am ox sein.....


----------



## anschmu (5. April 2019)

minirummi schrieb:


> Hallo anschmu
> Wart ihr bisher nur am Oxriver....?
> Oder geht anderswo auch nichts?
> Wir fahren jetzt gleich los und werden Morgen ab ca 8 Uhr  am ox sein.....[/
> Nein ich fahre immer am Ox vorbei und ein Stück weiter zum anderen Teich. Ist dort ruhiger  Am Ox sind aber auch immer schon wenige am angeln


----------



## anschmu (3. Mai 2019)

Moin . Keiner oben ? bin ab 18.5 vor Ort


----------



## wattläufer (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo Andreas,
Wir waren vom 4.5. bis 11.5. in Haurvig. Das Wetter war windig und kalt, so das wir nur 3 Tage in Klittens waren. Es sollten 4 Tage sein, aber unser Fahrer hatte den einen Tag beschleunigte Verdauung,so das wir im Haus blieben. Trotzdem haben wir mit 5 Leuten insgeamt 14 Forellen gefangen, davon 8 stck mit Spoon eine mit Heringsfetzen und die anderen mit Bienenmaden. Scheinbar hat der Besitzer gewechselt, die ganzen Bänke sind durch neue ersetzt und überall neue Abfallbehälter aus Metall incl. Aschenbecher die aber wie leider üblich kaum benutzt wurden.
Die nächste Tour für nächstes Jahr ist schon in Planung, Hauptsache alle bleiben gesund.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## anschmu (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo , heute zurück von einer erfolgreichen Angelwoche in Sondervig . Haben trotz der ersten Erwartungen gut Forellen in Bjerrely und No verhaften können - 60 Kilo reines Forellenfilet mit nach Hause genommen . Wetter war auch gegen die Vorhersage super , nur Mittwoch und Freitag etwas kalt und nass .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Astacus74 (25. Mai 2019)

Dann mal "Petri Heil" da kann man ja ordentlich genießen 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Toto2304 (6. Juni 2019)

Tag zusammen,
hab über 15 Jahre keine Angel mehr in der Hand gehabt aber nach einem gemeinsamen Familienurlaub mit meinem Cousin und Familie der war viel unterwegs war zum Brandungsangeln letzten Herbst hab ich wieder ein Kribbeln in den Fingern. Meinen Schein habe ich im Jahre 89 erworben und dann auch 10 Jahre geangelt. Aber wie of im Leben kommen dann andere Dinge wie Frauen, Party und Job. Nicht immer in der Reihenfolge ;-) 

Im Oktober geht es dann wieder mit Frauen, Kindern und Hunden nach Ebeltöft wo ich mich dann auch in der Brandung versuchen will.

Jetzt im Sommer geht es aber erstmal mit Frau und Hunden vom 29.6. an eine Woche nach Lodbjerg Hede und der Teich da ist nur 200 Meter von unserem Haus weg so das ich die Lust spüre im Sommer mal etwas an den Teich da oder auch den ein oder anderen mal zu gehen/fahren.

Mir fehtl es nur noch etwas an Beratung für das Kleinzubehör.
Mit welchen Wirbelgrößen, Haken schleppt ihr?

Auf einer Rolle soll zum spinnen eine geflochtene und auf der anderen Rolle habe ich eine 0,22 monofile. Meine Ruten sind eine 3,60er mit 5-35g und eine 2,40er mit 4-20g. Mit der zweiten wollte ich etwas spinnen. Dann habe ich hier noch eine alte EcoMatch Rute mit 3,6m und kleiner Rolle. Evtl. falls meine Frau auch mal mitkommen will.

Vielen Dank schon mal Thorsten


----------



## Orothred (6. Juni 2019)

Vom 17.08. an zwei Wochen in Bjerregard. Nehme gerne Seeempfehlungen entgegen


----------



## DKNoob (14. Juni 2019)

kurzer bericht.. siehe bild. klittens argab.4std eine rute...und wenn ich hier wieder lese was willst mit soviel fisch gg wayne.gg


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Juni 2019)

DKNoob schrieb:


> kurzer bericht.. siehe bild. klittens argab.4std eine rute...und wenn ich hier wieder lese was willst mit soviel fisch gg wayne.gg


Dickes Petri,das hat sich ja gelohnt.


----------



## DKNoob (14. Juni 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri,das hat sich ja gelohnt.



ja läuft zur zeit echt gut.

klegod am montag . 2 te wasserrad


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Juni 2019)

DKNoob schrieb:


> ja läuft zur zeit echt gut.
> 
> klegod am montag . 2 te wasserrad


Sieht sehr gut aus der Angelsee in Klegod Fiskesø. Richtig gute Fische.


----------



## Naish82 (14. Juni 2019)

Schöne Strecken, Petri! Bin auch heute angekommen, bleibe 2 Wochen. 
Habe aber keine Ruten mit, hoffe auf Wind zum Kiten. Mir persönlich gefällt die Fischerei am P&T nicht mehr so....


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Juni 2019)

Na dann mal ein Dickes Petri Heil!!!

Gruß Frank


----------



## anschmu (15. Juni 2019)

@DKNoob - Petri gute Strecken . Habe im Mai auch mal soeben 60 Kilo Filets mit nach Hause genommen . War dies Jahr mal richtig fängig . Und alles so Hammerteile wie deine . Hab die Filets dann schon geteilt damit sie in die Truhe passen . 

@Toto2304 . Ruten und Schnur gehen schon in Ordnung .Haken nehme ich 6er bis 8er und Wirbel normale kleine reicht . Wobei ich nur mit Sbiro oder Tiroler Holz angel . Vorfächer ruhig auch 22er , ist sicherer . Bei der geflochtenen Schnur würd ich auch 22er Vorfach nutzen . Der Lodberg Hede See ist gut fängig , wenn du auf der Seite am Golfplatz angelst . Und links hinten in der kleinen Bucht zum Golfplatz . Oder auch gleich vorn an der Hütte immer nah der kleinen Schilfkante . Dann mal Petri Heil Gruß ANDREAS


----------



## DKNoob (16. Juni 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> @DKNoob - Petri gute Strecken . Habe im Mai auch mal soeben 60 Kilo Filets mit nach Hause genommen . War dies Jahr mal richtig fängig . Und alles so Hammerteile wie deine . Hab die Filets dann schon geteilt damit sie in die Truhe passen .


 hmm ich habe jetzt in einer woche knapp über 60 forellen gefangen.. keine ahnung wieviel kilos filets(sind aber alle filetiert).aber ich weiss das ich bald eine dritte gefriertruhe dazu buchen muss. gg ich hab noch 14 tage.
strecke von gestern.und heute waren es noch einmal 10 leider kein bild .alle bei klittens put and take gefangen.


----------



## Toto2304 (16. Juni 2019)

@anschmu 
vielen Dank für die Tips für den Teich. Das Material habe ich beisammen und die nächsten 10 Arbeitstage kann ich kaum noch ertragen bis es losgeht.
Leider diesen Sommer nur 1 Woche aber im Oktober sind wir dann nochmal oben dann aber Ebeltöft.


----------



## anschmu (17. Juni 2019)

@DKNoob. Mein Liebber ! Du wirst mir noch zum Berufsfischer und bekommst eine Fangquote  .
Gefiertruhe sollte das kleinste Problem sein . Wie bekommst du die Fische denn alle tiefgekühlt nach Hause ? Nimmt doch enorm Platz weg ?


----------



## DKNoob (17. Juni 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> @DKNoob. Mein Liebber ! Du wirst mir noch zum Berufsfischer und bekommst eine Fangquote  .
> Gefiertruhe sollte das kleinste Problem sein . Wie bekommst du die Fische denn alle tiefgekühlt nach Hause ? Nimmt doch enorm Platz weg ?


alle filetiert und vakumiert in  steroboxen  werden sie mitgenommen.


----------



## Toto2304 (20. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen,

9 Tage und 7 Arbeitstage noch dann geht es endlich los.
Welche Teigfarben sind denn aktuell angesagt an den Seen?

Thorsten


----------



## anschmu (20. Juni 2019)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 9 Tage und 7 Arbeitstage noch dann geht es endlich los.
> Welche Teigfarben sind denn aktuell angesagt an den Seen?
> ...


----------



## anschmu (20. Juni 2019)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 9 Tage und 7 Arbeitstage noch dann geht es endlich los.
> Welche Teigfarben sind denn aktuell angesagt an den Seen?
> ...


Moin. Hab Ende Mai gut mit grün gefangen. Und mit gelbem Troutwurm


----------



## Toto2304 (21. Juni 2019)

Danke @anschmu


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Juli 2019)

Petri den Fängern! Ich freu mich, dass Klittens P&T dieses Jahr gut zu laufen scheint. Falls da im September noch Fisch drin ist werde ich es auch mal versuchen. Bin zwei Wochen in Argab, da liegt das nahe. Nach ein paar Jahren Pause hab ich letztes Jahr auf Fanö notgedrungen am P&T gefischt und mit ein paar Fischen der 2-4-Kilo-Klasse an der UL-Rute dermassen Spaß gehabt, dass ich doch wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen bin. Gerade Spoons und die ganz neu gehypten Gummi-Köder will ich dann doch mal probieren...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Toto2304 (3. Juli 2019)

Diese Woche war für mich als Wiedereinsteiger doch mehr als zufrieden stellend.
Würde morgen oder Freitag noch gerne Oxriver ansteuern.
Tips für die Anlage weil ich noch nie da war.

Thorsten


----------



## anschmu (4. Juli 2019)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Diese Woche war für mich als Wiedereinsteiger doch mehr als zufrieden stellend.
> Würde morgen oder Freitag noch gerne Oxriver ansteuern.
> Tips für die Anlage weil ich noch nie da war.
> 
> Thorsten


Moin , kann dir leider am Oxriver nicht helfen . Fahre nur Stampevej 8 zum angeln an . Dort ist es ruhiger und habe dort im Mai super gefangen auf grünem Bait und auf Baitmaden


----------



## Toto2304 (4. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Mal sehen wo wir dann hinfahren. 
So eine große Anlage ist immer eine Überaschung wenn man sie nicht kennt.


----------



## DKNoob (4. Juli 2019)

teich2 strudel.. wird aber ab 2 uhr nachts besetzt sein. teich 3 einlauf eventuell auslauf. teich 5 in der ecke wo es zum einlauf geht 2 hütte vor der kurve.teich 4 1-2 bank vor die böschung werfen und schleppen. köder immer sunshineyellow oder smokefiresilver.viel glück.


----------



## anschmu (5. Juli 2019)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Mal sehen wo wir dann hinfahren.
> So eine große Anlage ist immer eine Überaschung wenn man sie nicht kennt.


Moin , wenn du wie ich die großen Anlagen meiden willst , fahr ruhig mal nach No in den Stampevej 8 und schau sie dir an . Ist ein überschaubarer See mit der gleichen Forellenqualität wie Oxriver nur sehr viel ruhiger gelegen und nicht so überlaufen , wie die anderen künstlich angelegten Put&takes. Fängig ist er früh morgens und gegen abend .
Auch kann ich dir den Bjerrelysee in Fjelstervang empfehlen . Sind zwar nur Portionsforellen besetzt , aber für mich einer der schönsten Seen im Umkreis von Hvidesande. Von Sondervig ca. noch mal 45 min. Fahrzeit , aber es lohnt sich . nur Samstag Sonntag zumeiden da dort viele Feiern im Muschelhaus sind .


----------



## anschmu (29. Juli 2019)

Moin , wie schaut`s aus niemand an der Forellenfront ?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe die Frage, ob jemand in der Nähe von Henne Strand
https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...e9da3c38975e3af1!8m2!3d55.7370625!4d8.1821969
 vielleicht einen keinen schönen, natürlichen Forellenteich, wenn es geht ohne Monsterfische, kennt?
Es geht um einen 6-jährigen (nicht meiner, ich werde auch nicht dabei sein), der nur mal alle paar Tage ein paar h. ans Wasser möchte und mit seiner 1,8 m Rute und seinen bescheidenen Wurfkünsten gegen die Forellenprofis keine Chance hätte.
Gerne per PN.
Ich kenne nur den See in Ho von vor 30 Jahren, aber der ist schon zu groß und ich habe dort immer nur auf Hecht geangelt.
Forellen gab es dort aber auch.

TL


----------



## anschmu (30. Juli 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die Frage, ob jemand in der Nähe von Henne Strand
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...e9da3c38975e3af1!8m2!3d55.7370625!4d8.1821969
> ...


Moin . Kenne dort leider keinen See . Aber in den Touristenbüros liegen überall Put&Take Flyer aus . Da mal reinschauen und einen geeigneten See suchen .


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Juli 2019)

Moin @Mr. Sprock, schau mal unter www.dansee.dk, da sind einige seen aufgeführt mit Fotos und Bewertungen. In der Ecke um Henne Strand sehe ich leider nur einen See. Bestimmt gibt's da aber noch welche, die nicht auf der seite gelistet sind.
Wie wäre es denn, mit dem kleinen am Südzipfel des Fjordes auf barsch und Rotaugen zu gehen? Da hat er vielleicht mehr erfolgserlebnisse.
Grüße, Michael


----------



## rainzor (30. Juli 2019)

Moin @MR. Spock,

früher gab es mal einen kleinen See in der Nähe vom Campingplatz Börsmose. Erlaubniskarten gab es auf dem Campingplatz.
War aber lange nicht mehr da, weiß daher nicht, ob es immer noch so ist.

Außerdem gab es eine Anlage mit 2 Seen in Grärup Strand zwischen Börsmose und Vejers. Aber auch da weiß ich nicht, ob es noch aktuell ist.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (31. Juli 2019)

Was Rainer postet stimmt, aber auch ich kann nicht sagen ob dort noch Scheine zu bekommen sind - fahre dort zwar oft vorbei, sehe aber keine Angler mehr. Früher stand dort dann und wann mal einer. Zur richtigen Zeit, kann er dort aber bis zu 80 Hirsche in freier Natur sehen aus dem Wagen.
Die Bewertungen, die Member Michael_05er erwähnt, die vom Verband der Put und Take Anlagen erstellt werden, da wird ja nicht nur der Fischbesatz bewertet, sondern auch das drum herum, hat er ein Parkplatz, sind Toiletten dort,  ist er Kinderfreundlich hat er Anglerhütten, kann man Bier kaufen usw. usw.  Wenn einer dieses alles hat, dann hat sein Erlebnispark, sehr viele Punkte. Weil das drum herum ja auch bewertet wird - was ja auch OK ist.  Als ich den Katalog in den Händen hatte vor Jahren, da habe ich innerlich geschmunzelt und  gedacht, wenn das alle genutzt wird, dann hat der Betreiber einen schönen Erlebnispark für Angler. Von der Übernachtung bis zur Kiste Bier und für Kinder einen Spielplatz, was will man mehr. 
Ich würde dann lachen über Fische die dann gefangen werden, die haben ja auch eine Stückzahlbegrenzung, wobei einige Angler gute Verstecke kennen. Da fällt mir ein, das der Fischteich in Hvide Sande früher nach gefangene Fische abgerechnet hat - dieses ist ja ok. Weil die Angler dieses so toll fanden, haben Sie im Internet anderen Anglern mitgeteilt, daß man die gefangenen Fisch im Wagen gut verstecken kann - das fällt nicht auf. Fünf Fische fangen und nur einen bezahlen. Schnäppchenjagd
Weltweit habe sie die Angler informiert und ein Bild abgegeben, wie bescheuert sie sind.


----------



## Armin0406 (31. Juli 2019)

@Mr Sprock, auf der 465 gleich hinter Henne Stationsby liegt eine nette kleine Anlage. Setzt angeblich täglich ein. Ist auch bei Facebook zu finden, Henne Put +Take


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. August 2019)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich bei allen für die hilfreichen Beiträge bedanken!



Armin0406 schrieb:


> @Mr Sprock, auf der 465 gleich hinter Henne Stationsby liegt eine nette kleine Anlage. Setzt angeblich täglich ein. Ist auch bei Facebook zu finden, Henne Put +Take


Der kleine See ist wirklich schön. Danke für den Hinweis!

Dass in so einem für dänische Verhältnisse kleinen See solche Schiffe, wie hier zu sehen besetzt werden, ist ja unglaublich.
https://www.facebook.com/Henneputandtake/videos/vb.175132379869260/2329455560661366/?type=2&theater

Da muss man einsehen, dass kleine Angler dort die sein werden, die meist nur für andere zahlen.
Ich wäre, da es so dicht an dem Touristenort liegt, davon ausgegangen, dass dort nur Portionsforellen besetzt werden, damit ein Anfänger auch eine Chance hat.
Das ist aber kein Grund dafür, dass einem der Teich nicht gefallen sollte.
Er gefällt mir persönlich wirklich gut.



LAC schrieb:


> Die Bewertungen..., die vom Verband der Put und Take Anlagen erstellt werden, da wird ja nicht nur der Fischbesatz bewertet, sondern auch das drum herum, hat er ein Parkplatz, sind Toiletten dort, ist er Kinderfreundlich hat er Anglerhütten, kann man Bier kaufen usw. usw. Wenn einer dieses alles hat, dann hat sein Erlebnispark, sehr viele Punkte. Weil das drum herum ja auch bewertet wird - was ja auch OK ist. Als ich den Katalog in den Händen hatte vor Jahren, da habe ich innerlich geschmunzelt und gedacht, wenn das alle genutzt wird, dann hat der Betreiber einen schönen Erlebnispark für Angler.


Gut zu wissen für alle, die gerne an dänische Forellenteiche gehen.



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, mit dem kleinen am Südzipfel des Fjordes auf barsch und Rotaugen zu gehen?


Das würde mir persönlich gut gefallen und ihm bestimmt ebenfalls. Es ist nur so, dass er angeltechnisch  ziemlich auf sich alleine gestellt sein wird. Das Wissen über Natur und Technik ist in dem Alter noch nicht so ausgeprägt, das es für so etwas reicht.

Inzwischen gehe ich davon aus, dass die Angel vielleicht zuhause gelassen wird, was am Zielort sicher zunächst für "Probleme" sorgen wird  , aber es gibt in diesem Land auch noch andere interessante Dinge zu erleben  , so dass sich die Situation in den Tagen darauf entspannen könnte.  

VG


----------



## DKNoob (2. August 2019)

also es gibt auch teiche die kinderseen bei haben.. munkbro put and take  hat ein kindersee. die kinder dürfen 2 fische dort fangen und dann dürfen sie die restzeit an den grossen see verbringen. lochnees genau das selbe.. sind natürlich einige kilometer mit dem auto.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. August 2019)

Danke noch @DKNoob !


----------



## LAC (7. August 2019)

Hallo Ihr Put und Take Freaks!
Ich bin ja einer der diese anlagen meidet, da sie heute gut sind und morgen nicht mehr. Habe jedoch oft angler hier, die mich fragen, welche put und take anlage im bereich des unteren ringköbingfjordes ist erfahrungsgemäß gut. Damit meinen sie ja den besatz. Ich sehe zwar viele. kenne aber keine, nur eine kleinen teich - wo der eigentümer auch wohnt - da dort unsere gäste schon mal angeln und auch erfolg haben,  der an einer straße liegt, die von der stadt nr. nebel, in südlicher richtung geht und nach einigen kilometern auf der rechten seite liegt - campingwagen stehen da auch schon mal. - den namen der anlage kenne ich nicht. 
Kennt ihr noch andere, die man empfehlen kann - der in lydum war  - ist inzwischen geschlossen. Der eigentümer ist großwildjäger und in seinen gebäuden sind alle afrikanischen großwildtiere zu sehen - vom elefanten über löwe bis hin zum büffel. Dort veranstaltet er jetzt tanzveranstaltungen mit arfikanischem wildtieressen - wo busse aus ganz dänemark den platz ansteuern. Sein punt und take see hat er geschlossen - ist jetzt eingezäunt, dort sind jetzt wildtiere drin, wo er safari fahrten macht in dk  - verrückte welt. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir einige anlagen nennt, dann leite ich dieses weiter, da ich keine ahnung habe weil ich sie meide. Wobei ich in der anlage die in lydum mal war auch geangelt habe, da konnte ich die forellen locken, indem ich kleine granitsteine ins wasser geworfen habe, da sah ich an der wasseroberfläche einen kleinen schwall, da sie aus allen richtung zu mir kamen - glaubten es ist futter - wars auch - mein haken mit wurm.


----------



## DKNoob (8. August 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Put und Take Freaks!
> Ich bin ja einer der diese anlagen meidet, da sie heute gut sind und morgen nicht mehr. Habe jedoch oft angler hier, die mich fragen, welche put und take anlage im bereich des unteren ringköbingfjordes ist erfahrungsgemäß gut. Damit meinen sie ja den besatz. Ich sehe zwar viele. kenne aber keine, nur eine kleinen teich - wo der eigentümer auch wohnt - da dort unsere gäste schon mal angeln und auch erfolg haben,  der an einer straße liegt, die von der stadt nr. nebel, in südlicher richtung geht und nach einigen kilometern auf der rechten seite liegt - campingwagen stehen da auch schon mal. - den namen der anlage kenne ich nicht.
> Kennt ihr noch andere, die man empfehlen kann - der in lydum war  - ist inzwischen geschlossen. Der eigentümer ist großwildjäger und in seinen gebäuden sind alle afrikanischen großwildtiere zu sehen - vom elefanten über löwe bis hin zum büffel. Dort veranstaltet er jetzt tanzveranstaltungen mit arfikanischem wildtieressen - wo busse aus ganz dänemark den platz ansteuern. Sein punt und take see hat er geschlossen - ist jetzt eingezäunt, dort sind jetzt wildtiere drin, wo er safari fahrten macht in dk  - verrückte welt.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir einige anlagen nennt, dann leite ich dieses weiter, da ich keine ahnung habe weil ich sie meide. Wobei ich in der anlage die in lydum mal war auch geangelt habe, da konnte ich die forellen locken, indem ich kleine granitsteine ins wasser geworfen habe, da sah ich an der wasseroberfläche einen kleinen schwall, da sie aus allen richtung zu mir kamen - glaubten es ist futter - wars auch - mein haken mit wurm.



ich denke du meinst klövergaarden bei benny. kleiner teich mit kleinen campingplatz. klittens putand take  ist wieder im kommen.


----------



## LAC (8. August 2019)

@DKNoob 
Ich kenn den Namen nicht vom Eigentümer, habe mich jedoch mal mit ihm unterhalten, da er ja dort wohnt, hat mir schöne Geschichten erzählt, was er alles erlebt mit Angler, er hat ja am Teich eine kleinen Unterstand auf der rechten Seite. Obwohl er eine Toilette hat, pinkeln einige Angler aber auch Frauen im sitzen in dem Unterstand - was er vom  Fenster beobachtet hat.  Das hat zwar nichts  mit dem Fischbestand zu tun, sagt aber viel aus.  
Der Fischbestand soll gut sein dort, so berichten mir einige Angler die dort mal geangelt haben


----------



## DKNoob (8. August 2019)

da hast du recht.. wird der benny sein. war auch schon öfters dort angeln. besatz bist gut da hast du recht.


----------



## LAC (16. August 2019)

@ DKNoob
ein Dank für die Info - jetzt kenne ich den Namen.
Je kleiner der Teich ist, je mehr Chancen hat ja der Angler, Fische am Haken zu bekommen.


----------



## Benche (16. August 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @ DKNoob
> ein Dank für die Info - jetzt kenne ich den Namen.
> Je kleiner der Teich ist, je mehr Chancen hat ja der Angler, Fische am Haken zu bekommen.



aber ob man Bock hat in der Saison oder Urlaubszeit sich den See mit viele Leuten teilen zu müssen, das hat man in Deutschland schon genug.
Da fahr ich lieber an größere Anlagen wo man noch ein wenig seine ruhe vor anderen Anglern hat.


----------



## anschmu (17. August 2019)

Ich bevorzuge in Dänemark eigentlich immer die naturbelassenen Seen und meide die künstlichen Put&takes . Auch besuche ich die Teiche sehr früh um meine Ruhe zu haben . Es gibt noch einige Seen die nicht so hoch frequentiert sind , aber man muss dorthin auch längere Fahrtzeiten in Kauf nehmen . Im Stampevej8 in No oder Bjerrrelysee bei Fjelstervang ist dies der Fall , beim ersten fahren die meisten an den Oxriver und beim zweiten ist den meisten wohl die lange Anfahrt zuviel . Auch finde ich die künstliche Teiche zu überlaufen . Die meisten wollen wohl immer den See über die Straße haben .


----------



## LAC (17. August 2019)

@Benche
Vergleiche bitte nicht die put und take anlage in deutschland mit denen in dänemark. Ich kenne in westfalen einige und in dänemark, bin jedoch kein freund dieser anlagen, In deutschland geht jeder angeln, der schnell fische fangen will - viele davon sind nicht im anglerverein.  Hier auch, aber hier sind es fast nur die deutschen angler, die hier ferien machen, das ist ein ganz kleiner teil, die sich verteilen auf zig put und take anlagen, die ja hier wie pilze aus dem boden von grundbesitzern entstanden sind, weil sie damit geld machen können.  Nicht alle sind schöne buddellöcher, einige sind naturgewässer und das umfeld sowie der see auch schön.
Dieser landstrich an der westküste, ist ja sehr dünn besiedelt und die seen, wurden nicht gebuddelt für dänisch angler, sondern für die touristen die förmlich diesen landstrich überschwemmen in der ferienzeit - was ich verstehen kann, da sie dadurch eine einnahmequelle sich geschaffen haben
Konzentriert kannst du sie fast alle sehen in hvide sande auf rund 500 m am schleusenbereich,  das sind alles angler die schnell den hering oder hornhecht fangen wollen Einige kommen nur übers wochenende und fahren nach hause mit 1000 fische - was in deutschland ein normaler angler in zig jahren fängt.
Da ist in meinen augen eine schnäppchen jagd, die sich lohnt und oft sind sie jede Woche hier - das betrachte ich schon als eine beschaffungsmaßnahme und hat nichts mehr mit dem sportlichem angeln zu tun.
Nur wenige darunter gehen auch zu den put und take anlagen in der region, aber auch die möchten gerne schnell halt kapitale forellen fangen - ich kenne einige angler, das sind experten, die fangen fische aus diesen anlagen wie ein weltmeister und bei einigen funktioniert es nicht so richtig, fangen aber auch eine, wo sie sich drüber freuen. Im Fließgewässer, wo ja auch forellen vorkommen und auch lachse, da muss ein einheimischen angler der heimvorteil hat, 14 tage angeln damit er einen lachs am haken hat - so sieht der schnitt aus, den ich mal berechnet habe bei der varde au.
Vor jahren habe ich mal im board gepostet, der tag wird kommen, wo man im fjord förmlich mit dem tretboot mit mama und kleinkind zum angeln auf seefische - wie dorsch oder andere arten gehen kann. Das ist dann auch ein put und take anlage, dann bekommen die angelkutter eine starke konkurrenz. Das ist dann eine put und take anlage für meeresfische - wo man nicht seekrank wird.  Da bekam ich eine pn - das dieses in japan schon gemacht wird.
All diese nehme ich hin, hat in meinen augen aber nichts mit der angelei in naturgewässern zu tun, da trennen sich welten zwischen diesen beiden angelsportarten.

@ anschmu
da gebe ich dir recht, sie wollen den see über die straße haben, dann können sie länger angeln. Die naturbelassenen seen sind viel interessanter, da muss der angler auch etwas mehr wissen, damit es fluppt.
Wie oft wurden wir von gästen angesprochen -  eine put und take see bei euch wäre der hammer. Wir haben 150 m ein fließgewässer und ein mühlenteich - wo aber nicht die fische am haken springen wie am put und take see und man mit kieselsteine die fische locken kann - da sie glauben, sie würden gefüttert.
An den Fließgewässern muss man schon angeln können.
Oft werden diese seen ja auch von einigen schlecht gemacht - keine fische drin, krankheit oder was auch immer. Die put und take anlage in hvide sande, die direkt an der schleuse auf der fjordseite liegt, da zahlte man früher für jeden gefangenen fisch einen betrag - da haben die angler in portalen geschrieben, das man die fische im vorfeld gut verstecken kann im wagen - da die kasse 300 m vom angelteich entfernt war und der betreiber nicht den wagen durchsucht,  da wurde viel rausholt für wenig geld, da sie nicht die wahrheit bei den fangfischen sagten.  Weltweit konnte man dieses lesen, solch ein angler, ist ja ein "hilfsbereiter" angler, der ratschälge postet. Durch solche posting, erkenne ich sofort die person - da fehlen mir die worte, solche personen sind einfach dumm, die die angelei ganz gewaltig beschmutzen.


----------



## anschmu (18. August 2019)

@LAC .
Hallo Otto , die Tonnenfischerei wird nicht nur in DK gern gesehen , auch in Deutschland gibt es `` Angler `` die alles mitnehmen , was in den Eimer (Kofferraum), passt mitnehmen . 
Wir haben im Mai ca. 60KG Forellenfilet mit nach Hause genommen , gefangen in 4 Stundentourns in 5 Angeltagen . Das ist schon sehr viel Fisch für 3 Angler . Wenn ich nicht ein paar Filets in der Familie verteilen würde , kann ich die Menge garnicht verarbeiten , geschweige denn in meiner Truhe unterbringen . 
Beim Hering halten wir uns zurück und nehmen echt nur das mit was wir auch selbst essen können und hören bei unseren selbstgesetzten Quoten auf zu angeln . 
Wobei ich beobachten mußte , das durch die Kontrollen in Hvidesande dieZahl der sogenannten Tonnefischer immer mehr zurückgeht und sich diese weiter in die Nichtbezahlhäfen orientieren . 
Wir hatten vor Jahren mal 800 heringe gefangen an einem vormittag und haben bis Mitternacht Heringe geputzt -was ne Arbeit- da verliert man echt die Lust auf Menge und angelt  im nächsten Jahr dementsprechend weniger . Die letzten Jahre gehen wir auf Hering nur sehr selten und wenn dann nur die Mengen , die jeder von uns auch verzehren kann .


----------



## AlexZander041 (18. August 2019)

Petri Freunde!

Werde ggfs. Diese Woche noch im Klittens p&t Fischen gehen. Kann mir jemand fängige ecken nennen und welche köder ich dabeihaben sollte?

Ist powerbait erlaubt oder muss ich irgendwas beachten ?

Angel in deutschen Forellenseen gern mit auftreibendem bait vom Grund mit sbiro... 

Danke!


----------



## wattläufer (18. August 2019)

Der kleinere See links vom Parkplatz ist der bessere. Auf der linken Seite bis nach hinten gehen und dort mit Powerbait oder Bienenmade  oder Spoon angeln. Dort geht immer was.


----------



## Michael_05er (19. August 2019)

AlexZander041 schrieb:


> Petri Freunde!
> 
> Werde ggfs. Diese Woche noch im Klittens p&t Fischen gehen. Kann mir jemand fängige ecken nennen und welche köder ich dabeihaben sollte?
> 
> ...


Laut Facebook haben sie aktuell Probleme mit dem Ph-Wert des Wassers wegen des Regens. Könnte sein, dass die Fische wenig Lust haben...


----------



## DKNoob (19. August 2019)

jop beide seen am anderen ende vom parkplatz aus gesehen sind top, nicht nur der linke see.  und jaa zur zeit gibt es probleme mit dem ph wert .. sind aber schon am reagieren.


----------



## AlexZander041 (19. August 2019)

Danke für die Infos! 

War heute extra nochmal einkaufen und bin bereit zum Fischen... ein mal werde ich ohnehin den Forellenteich "Herning fiskepark" besuchen. Und eben einen am süd/westlichem Ende vom Fjord. Gibt es hier sonst Alternativen zum klittens? Und ggfs noch ein Plätzchen an dem fiskepark, an dem ich mich mal versuchen sollte? Bin leider kompletter Neuling in DK. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## porscher (19. August 2019)

Läuft bei ...klegod


----------



## porscher (19. August 2019)

Beide fische über 60 cm.


----------



## Michael_05er (21. August 2019)

Petri! Noch drei Wochen bis zum Urlaub. Die Vorfreude steigt


----------



## anschmu (21. August 2019)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Petri! Noch drei Wochen bis zum Urlaub. Die Vorfreude steigt


Moin , dann wünsche ich schon mal super Urlaubstage und fang recht viel . Großes Petri ... und berichte mal , wo du zugeschlagen hast !
Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (22. August 2019)

@anschmu 
Andreas, da gebe ich dir recht, durch die kontrollen die in diesem jahr des öfteren in hvide sande durchgeführt wurden, ziehen sich einige angler immer weiter zurück, Sie suchen ja plätze, wo sie förmlich räubern können, wie sie es möchten. Das schärftste was ich erlebt habe war - ich hatte rund 300 fische Heringe, hornhechte, barsche, Hechte und forellen im gefrieschrank, Es ist ein großer schrank, der jedoch auch von meinen gästen genutzt wird  und dann will ich mir eine tüte mit heringe holen, da sind alle meine fische verschwunden, weil ein gast nicht zählen konnte und nicht sein 30 fische mitgenommen hat, sondern auch meine 300.  Als  ich ihn angerufen habe, erzählt er mir, meine frau hat gedacht, das wären alles meine fische - ich habe dann zu ihm gesagt  und du hast zum frauchen dann ja gasagt,, das hast du gut gemacht,  mit den worten verstecke  sie aber schnell.
Was soll ich sonst dazu sagen -


----------



## anschmu (6. September 2019)

Moin und Petri. Wie schaut es aus? Niemand oben zum angeln?


----------



## Michael_05er (6. September 2019)

Bin ab morgen oben in Argab. Allerdings wird mein Hauptaugenmerk (neben Frau und Hundis) der Einweihung meines Belly Bootes gelten. Klittens Dambrug werde ich aber definitiv einen Besuch (oder zwei oder drei) abstatten. Die haben offenbar die Wasserprobleme behoben und besetzen wieder ordentlich.


----------



## ClasicII (6. September 2019)

Bin ab 14.9 in Argab,  werde berichten.
Gruss


----------



## anschmu (7. September 2019)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bin ab morgen oben in Argab. Allerdings wird mein Hauptaugenmerk (neben Frau und Hundis) der Einweihung meines Belly Bootes gelten. Klittens Dambrug werde ich aber definitiv einen Besuch (oder zwei oder drei) abstatten. Die haben offenbar die Wasserprobleme behoben und besetzen wieder ordentlich.


Moin , da wünsche ich dir viel Spass mit dem Belly , aber sei auch vorsichtig . Nicht auf die Nordsee und im Fjord nur bei wenig Wind , der Fjord kann noch tückischer sein wie die Nordsee ! Member LAC kann da einiges berichten und auch Ratschläge für den Fjord geben !


----------



## Michael_05er (7. September 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , da wünsche ich dir viel Spass mit dem Belly , aber sei auch vorsichtig . Nicht auf die Nordsee und im Fjord nur bei wenig Wind , der Fjord kann noch tückischer sein wie die Nordsee ! Member LAC kann da einiges berichten und auch Ratschläge für den Fjord geben !


Keine Sorge, ich bin nicht so wahnsinnig auf die Nordsee zu fahren! Will nur in der südlichen Ecke des Fjordes paddeln und werde das Wetter im Auge behalten. Schwimmwesten hab ich auch an.


----------



## ORKA1977 (3. Oktober 2019)

Hi,
war jemand in den letzten Tagen in der Put & Take Anlage Oxriver ?
Mich interessiert wie im Moment die Bechaffenheit ( Verkrautet ) der Teiche ist und wie es mit den Fangergebnissen ausschaut.
MfG.Orka


----------



## DKNoob (3. Oktober 2019)

ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hi,
> war jemand in den letzten Tagen in der Put & Take Anlage Oxriver ?
> Mich interessiert wie im Moment die Bechaffenheit ( Verkrautet ) der Teiche ist und wie es mit den Fangergebnissen ausschaut.
> MfG.Orka


die teiche wurden  letzten monat mit dem bagger entkrautet. 





> *Oxriver*
> 25. September um 13:11 ·
> Yesterday we finished cleaning the lakes, so now it is almost free of seaweed. Today the water has already risen a lot, and it is possible to fish again


quelle facebook.


----------



## ORKA1977 (3. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## mathei (17. Oktober 2019)

Moin,nach 3 Jahren Abstinenz verschlägt es mich endlich auch mal wieder in die Gegend. Diesmal nach Bork Havn über Silvester. Soweit unten war ich bisher noch nicht. Welche Seen könnt ihr empfehlen. Danke vorab. Gruß Mathias


----------



## anschmu (18. Oktober 2019)

mathei schrieb:


> Moin,nach 3 Jahren Abstinenz verschlägt es mich endlich auch mal wieder in die Gegend. Diesmal nach Bork Havn über Silvester. Soweit unten war ich bisher noch nicht. Welche Seen könnt ihr empfehlen. Danke vorab. Gruß Mathias


Moin , werde heute nachmittag mal schauen , welche ich dir in deiner Nähe empfehlen kann .
gruß Andreas


----------



## DKNoob (18. Oktober 2019)

https://www.angelsee.info/angelseen-in-daenemark/put-and-take-seen-mitteljuetland/

schau mal auf angelsee info . malte hat da was feines gemacht.


----------



## anschmu (19. Oktober 2019)

mathei schrieb:


> Moin,nach 3 Jahren Abstinenz verschlägt es mich endlich auch mal wieder in die Gegend. Diesmal nach Bork Havn über Silvester. Soweit unten war ich bisher noch nicht. Welche Seen könnt ihr empfehlen. Danke vorab. Gruß Mathias


Moin hab mal ejn bischen geschaut welche Seen ich dir empfehlen , kann die ich schon in der Nähe von Borkhavn beangelt habe . Ist eigentlich nur der Fahlbaek Put&take bei Stauning . Alter Flußarm mit gutem Besatz . Wenn du etwas weiter fährst kannst du den Oxriver besuchen oder andere Richtung den Bjerrelysee bei Fjelstervang . Alles schöne put&takes .Kannst du auch alle googeln um mit dem Navi dort hin zu kommen .
Gruß Andreas
P.S: Hab gerade gesehen Fahlbaek ist geschlossen , steht zum Verkauf .


----------



## jürgeng. (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
es gibt einen kleineren See auf der linken Seite zwischen Noerre Nebel und Bork Havn, der in diesem Jahr einen neuen Betreiber bekommen hat. Da wurde einiges gemacht am See, u.a. auch gut besetzt, und ich fahre da gelegentlich gerne hin, wenn ich da oben bin. Zeitweise auch mit gutem Erfolg.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## mathei (19. Oktober 2019)

danke @ dan werde ich mal googeln


----------



## jürgeng. (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ein weiterer ziemlich natürlicher See in der Nähe von Bork Havn ist der Hemmet Fiskesø, Zufahrt ausgeschildert vom Tarmvej in Hemmet ausgehend.
Der See liegt im Wald, ist dadurch ziemlich windgeschützt und insgesamt nicht so "retortig". Zum Ausprobieren allemal ein prima See.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Eike1966 (7. November 2019)

Hallo möchte den Forellensee in Baekmarksbro und Loch nees aufsuchen kennt sich jemand aus vielleicht paar Tipps gute stellen und Köder und methoden....danke


----------



## Armin0406 (8. November 2019)

Ich war in den letzten beiden Wochen in der Gegend Henne, Houstrup. Ich habe die seen, ähh, Teiche in Henne, Vrögum, Hemmet und Borkhafen angefahren. Fazit, Henne ist nur in den 1-2 Tagen nach dem Besatz empfehlenswert. Wird dort eingesetzt dann klingeln 20 Handys und die einheimischen sind da. Ich hatte in 3std 1 Fisch vom ca. 2 kg, allerdings 2tage nach Besatz. Vrögum ist top, immer guter Besatz. 12 schöne Fische in 4 Std, alle um die 2kg. Was mich da etwas stört ist der reinigungstisch. Unmöglich das Ding. Aber sonst wie auch in den Vorjahren top. Hemmet war bei dem hohen Wasserstand nicht empfehlenswert, wenig angeplätze, 5angler waren 2 zuviel. Borkhafen, schöner See, bis zu 3meter tief, ähnlich gross wie vrögum und obwohl seit 4wochen nicht mehr besetzt wurde immer  noch guter bestand. Ich hatte in 3std nochmal 5 schöne und kampfstarke Forellen von 2-4kg.
Von den seen haben mir vrögum und Borkhafen am besten gefallen. 2 richtig schöne seen so wie ich sie mag.


----------



## mathei (8. November 2019)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Borkhafen, schöner See, bis zu 3meter tief, ähnlich gross wie vrögum und obwohl seit 4wochen nicht mehr besetzt wurde immer  noch guter bestand. Ich hatte in 3std nochmal 5 schöne und kampfstarke Forellen von 2-4kg.
> Von den seen haben mir vrögum und Borkhafen am besten gefallen. 2 richtig schöne seen so wie ich sie mag.


petri.
warum wird denn in borkhaven nicht mehr besetzt ?. bin über silvester da und dachte an einen kurztripp dort.


----------



## Armin0406 (9. November 2019)

Liegt wohl daran das wenig scheine verkauft wurden


----------



## anschmu (10. November 2019)

Moin , die Put&Takes werden in DK im Winter kaum bis garnicht besetzt , da kaum noch Touris zum angeln kommen . Geht hier nur nur um den Kostennutzungsfaktor .


----------



## DKNoob (10. November 2019)

Eike1966 schrieb:


> Hallo möchte den Forellensee in Baekmarksbro und Loch nees aufsuchen kennt sich jemand aus vielleicht paar Tipps gute stellen und Köder und methoden....danke


 zu loch   ..sind 2 seen. der erste am parkplatz bei der ankunft an der holzhütte wo der steg ist ..dort  die erste hütte. über den steg in der ganzen ecke wo das tipi steht.  an den catch and relese teich vorbei am kindersee in der rechten ecke.  oder halt im übergang  wo die verengung ist. oben links in der ecke.  wald see. die erste hütte vorne an wenn du drauf fährst. oder die 2te .. oder du fährst weiter zum grossen zelt dort in der ecke wird auch immer gut gefangen. köder wurm auf stand. powerbait knobi geht immer spoons ein muss. . zu  Baekmarksbro kann ich dir nicht viel sagen habe dort noch nie geangelt.ich würde auch noch munkbro empfehlen. immer guter besatz und fische 8kg+ vorhanden.


----------



## mathei (10. November 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , die Put&Takes werden in DK im Winter kaum bis garnicht besetzt , da kaum noch Touris zum angeln kommen . Geht hier nur nur um den Kostennutzungsfaktor .


das ist logisch und ist sicher in jedem see so. aber 4 wochen nicht, obwohl herbstferienzeit war, macht mich etwas stutzig


----------



## anschmu (11. November 2019)

mathei schrieb:


> das ist logisch und ist sicher in jedem see so. aber 4 wochen nicht, obwohl herbstferienzeit war, macht mich etwas stutzig


Ist richtig , aber der Däne tickt da etwas anders als die Seenbetreiber in Deutschland .


----------



## Armin0406 (11. November 2019)

Der Betreiber von Borkhafen hatte laut den aushängen von Mai bis Mitte Oktober wöchentlich 100 - 200 kg eingesetzt. Da ab Oktober nur noch wenig Karten verkauft wurden nix mehr. Ich schrieb ja schon das aber immer noch ordentlich Fisch drinn war.
Ist halt ein Geschäft mit dem er Gewinn macht, so wie alle anderen auch. Geht immer mehr rein wie raus.


----------



## DKNoob (11. November 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Ist richtig , aber der Däne tickt da etwas anders als die Seenbetreiber in Deutschland .


naja was hat das mit anders ticken zu tun?? würdet ihr den see besetzen  wenn ihr keine bzw wenig einnahmen hättet? wo wäre da der geschäfftssinn? also forellen preise liegen so bei 25-35 kronen das kilo dazu kommt die lieferung noch dazu. ihr könnt euch ja ausrechnen  was man an einnahmen haben muss um fisch zu besetzen.  auch die seen betreiber in deutschland besetzen die seen nach einnahmen also nix anderes.


----------



## anschmu (12. November 2019)

DKNoob schrieb:


> naja was hat das mit anders ticken zu tun?? würdet ihr den see besetzen  wenn ihr keine bzw wenig einnahmen hättet? wo wäre da der geschäfftssinn? also forellen preise liegen so bei 25-35 kronen das kilo dazu kommt die lieferung noch dazu. ihr könnt euch ja ausrechnen  was man an einnahmen haben muss um fisch zu besetzen.  auch die seen betreiber in deutschland besetzen die seen nach einnahmen also nix anderes.


Moin, ist schon richtig . Nur in Deutschland ist die sogenannte Saison halt das ganze Jahr und in Dk halt nur wenn viele Touris das sind , zwar nicht an allen Seen aber halt in den Feriengebieten .


----------



## DKNoob (12. November 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin, ist schon richtig . Nur in Deutschland ist die sogenannte Saison halt das ganze Jahr und in Dk halt nur wenn viele Touris das sind , zwar nicht an allen Seen aber halt in den Feriengebieten .


 na auch nicht so ganz richtig. ich hatte mich letztes jahr mit henrik unterhalten vom ox. der sagte seine hauptsaison sind die kalten monate. also von november bis april. und dort in der zeit wird sehr gut besetzt. aber in der allgemeinheit hast du schon recht.. kommen keine leute kommt auch kein besatz.viele betreiber schliessen mittlerweile auch schon ihre seen im winter.. zb stauning put and take.weil die leben wirklich nur vom tourismus. aber grosse anlagen werden das ganze jahr über betrieben  und auch gut besetzt.


----------



## mathei (12. November 2019)

ich mache mir silvester ein bild vor ort. vieleicht gibt es da ja auch einen anschlag wo was drauf steht über den besatz


----------

